# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  [Hunter] single solo pull any mob in the game including Garr (no adds)

## Measured

Thanks to spell batching it is possible to single pull any pack in the game utilizing spell batching and feign death and it's pretty simple.

Going to utilize Garr as an example for the solo pull.

1. Hunter autoshots garr at max range.
2. As the projectile is 75% or > distance, the hunter then feigns death and cancels feign immediately.

Garr will have pulled with no adds if executed succesfully, if failed nothing will happen.

The feign death has to be when the projectile is > 75% of the way to garr or any other mob you're targeting. Additionally, the feign death MUST immediately be cancelled as soon as it is cast basically. The feign must be so fast that the animation barely plays. 

Enjoy until this is fixed. Please + REP as always  :Smile: 

Most likely this can be done by Rogues utilizing a bow and vanish/cancel vanish macro as well.


FYI this can be used to kill domo adds over and over and over again to farm epics etc. You can single pull the adds kill one and then they respawn.

UPDATE: YOU CAN KILL GARR WITHOUT ADDS, RETURN 12 HOURS LATER AND GAR WILL HAVE RESPAWNED. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

----------


## HigherThanGod

Seems to be hotfixed today on NA (not yet on EU).

----------


## Measured

> Seems to be hotfixed today on NA (not yet on EU).


On NA, guildmate claims he can still execute the single pull but he's a bs'er so ill try it again when I get home.

----------


## Praesto

@Measured - How’s that journey home? 5 months is a long time

----------


## Kazique

still works?

----------

